# Ö: Gericht kritisiert Klingelton-Werbung in Jugendzeitschriften



## Wembley (16 Juli 2006)

*Österreich: "Preisfalle" bei Klingelton-Werbung in Jugendzeitschriften verboten*

Gefunden auf orf.at: http://help.orf.at/?story=4904



			
				orf.at schrieb:
			
		

> Werbung für Handy-Klingeltöne ist in Kinder- und Jugendzeitschriften verboten, wenn die Kosten nicht hinreichend überschaubar sind. Das hat nun das Oberlandesgericht Innsbruck bestätigt, so die AK in einer Aussendung.
> 
> Geschäftliche Unerfahrenheit ausgenützt
> Die Arbeiterkammer hatte eine Klage eingebracht: Klingeltöne wurden in Kinder- und Jugendzeitschriften zu einem Download-Preis von 2,16 Euro pro Minute beworben. Versprochen wurde, dass der Klingelton in einer Minute heruntergeladen werden könne. Die Verbraucherschützer der AK kamen bei einem Testanruf jedoch zu einem anderen Ergebnis: Der Datentransfer dauerte beinahe fünf Minuten und kostete an die zehn Euro.


Gruß
Wembley


----------

